# problem with snowbear power angler



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

For you guys who seen the power angler I put on my snowbear and thought of doing it your self...DON'T. Thought since I haven't plowed in a while I would clean it up and take I look at it. Last time I plowed noticed it was binding alittle towards the center position. Well found that the presure of the cables was bending the pipe and curved channel forward towards the plow. Just thought I would let you know before you do any damage to yours. Did come up with a diferent design and changed things around but not going to say any thing more untill I see if it works with no damage occuring. I let you know.


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

dgresetar said:


> For you guys who seen the power angler I put on my snowbear and thought of doing it your self...DON'T. Thought since I haven't plowed in a while I would clean it up and take I look at it. Last time I plowed noticed it was binding alittle towards the center position. Well found that the presure of the cables was bending the pipe and curved channel forward towards the plow. Just thought I would let you know before you do any damage to yours. Did come up with a diferent design and changed things around but not going to say any thing more untill I see if it works with no damage occuring. I let you know.


it was a nice design though. maybe you can sell the idea to snowbear.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah let us know .. i might modify mine in the spring time ..


----------

